
Creatures of the Deep Karst - Bhilai
https://www.americanscientist.org/article/creatures-of-the-deep-karst
======
inflatableDodo
I love the Aldo Leopold quote -

> _The last word in ignorance is the man who says of an animal or plant, “What
> good is it?” If the land mechanism as a whole is good, then every part is
> good, whether we understand it or not. If the biota, in the course of aeons,
> has built something we like but do not understand, then who but a fool would
> discard seemingly useless parts? To keep every cog and wheel is the first
> precaution of intelligent tinkering._

